# Classical Composer that became Saints beside Hildegard von Bingen i vote for Tavener



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay his holy minimalism The Protecting veils, get under my skin , naxos ,done a fiine job, and his work gently drone , he seem like a gentle giiants, perhaps his musicc his the reflection of his soul?

R.I.P mister Tavener , i did not said Tarvener the olde englsh composer but 20th century JOhn Tavvener, what do you guys think who should be cannonized a saint among all eraa aaall style of classical from ars anntiqua, medieval 3 era, renaissance 3 era, and ect nowaday?

:tiphat:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, Hildegaard was a doctor of the church and wrote a lot of theology besides music. Regardless of that fact, then I would chose Messiaen, Tavener or Arvo Part for sticking to their ideals when it wasn't that popular. There are a lot of recent church-focused composers but they're not that well known.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Ockay his holy minimalism The Protecting veils, get under my skin , naxos ,done a fiine job, and his work gently drone , he seem like a gentle giiants, perhaps his musicc his the reflection of his soul?
> 
> R.I.P mister Tavener , i did not said Tarvener the olde englsh composer but 20th century JOhn Tavvener, what do you guys think who should be cannonized a saint among all eraa aaall style of classical from ars anntiqua, medieval 3 era, renaissance 3 era, and ect nowaday?
> 
> :tiphat:


Tavener was a friend of Prince Charles, Prince Charles is a reactionary. So no, not Tavener, judge a man by the company he keeps.


----------

